# Empires Dawn of the Modern World installation problem for windows 7



## McAwesome

hey, im having problems installing empires dawn of the modern world. i get the forst disk done and a window pops up that says to put in disk 2 and select "OK"....so i do that...then another small window pops up and it says loading disk, it freezes halfway through. if i click anywhere the little window will close and it will say that the wrong disk is in the drive. it wont seem to recognize the second disk. i have windows 7 if that helps anyone.

any advise would be awesome


----------



## Wrench97

Make sure the data side of the second disk is clean and not scratched.

Can you view the files on the disk in Windows Explorer (named Computer in Win7)?


----------



## McAwesome

Yea, when i put the disk in i can click on the litttle down arrows and see the different folders, like bin, setup, data 1, data2, inst. Sometomes when i putt the disk in the cd rom will make very repetative turning noises, like its stuck or something, but also it will recognize the disk because the empires window will pop up and say i need to insert disk one, not disk two.


----------



## McAwesome

But i know the actual cd isnt stuck because i can hear it turning


----------



## Wrench97

If the disk is damaged it'll still spin but the pc can't read the data, which is what sounds like is going on, can you borrow another set from a friend?


----------



## McAwesome

Well i dont see any large scratches or marks on the disk, it actually looks pretty clean for how long i've had it. But i guess that sounds like the problem. I dont think anyone else i know has this game anymore hah.


----------



## Wrench97

See if you can copy it to a new folder on your hard drive, then point the installation to the folder when it prompts for the disk.


----------



## McAwesome

Okay, how do i point the installation the that folder? hah sorry im a noob sauce


----------



## Wrench97

Doesn't it give you the option to change locations when asking for the disk?


----------



## McAwesome

I dont think so. it just says insert and press ok.


----------



## Wrench97

Try putting both disks in the same folder and installing.


----------



## Wrench97

One other thing are you running the setup in compatibility mode with admin privileges checked?


----------



## McAwesome

Yea i made sure i did that


----------



## McAwesome

Im sorry i'm just confused now, i inserted both disks and copied all the files off of each disk onto my hardrive. Do i even need to insert any disks anymore? and how do i get to the Editpad Light properties window you had open to change the privilege level?


----------



## Wrench97

Right click on the setup.exe file in the folder created from the first disk, select properties from the list, then the compatibility tab(mine says edit pad light because that's the name of the program I used as a example.) Select the settings, click apply, then ok then double click on the setup program.


----------

